# Advice Needed Reg. possible Lisbon Move--Dogs and Language Schools



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello:

I will be in Lisbon in two weeks, with the goal of beginning the process of researching and pricing housing, groceries, and other "life items" in preparation for a possible move to Lisbon from the USA in 2014. To that end, I have a few questions that I hope people on this form could help with address:

1. I'll be bringing my dog (a black lab mutt), and I'd like to hear some recommendations of reputable, english-speaking veterinarians in central Lisbon, along with information on in-country pet insurance options. I'd like to visit some offices while in Lisbon later this month.

2. Regarding housing and dogs, what have peoples' experiences been renting apartments with dog-friendly landlords? My sense is that while Lisbon has many dog owners, most dogs are smaller, and a larger dog (22kilos/50lbs) may be met with some skepticism by potential landlords. Do others concur or disagree?

3. Finally, my plan is to take language classes while in country, and I'd like to meet with some schools while there. Does anyone have any suggestions for good language schools with classes for adult learners?

Many thanks and I look forward to your responses!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't help you with much advice on your questions but can I just check that you do know the restrictions on importing dogs or other pets into the EU?

It isn't just a case of pitching up with a dog in a box & strolling through customs.


----------



## hutchij (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello:

Thanks for the response and since the US is a low rabies nation, there are no restrictions if the dog EU-importation protocol is followed, so my dog will be fine.

Thanks!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I was just checking that you do know the protocol about chipping etc but if you're aware of it then no problem,


----------

